# Coffee roaster , grinder , brewer....



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Designed by Tom Metcalfe ,

Found this after reading the resurrected top 10 best espresso machines thread .

Thought it was an interesting to watch


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fell asleep after he started to hand grind........!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Fell asleep after he started to hand grind........!


Quaint tho isn't it .............not sure it would work at a local cafe


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

it is quaint but could be used as an ad for Nespresso


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

His reaction says it all

View attachment 4282


.....why bother??


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It is quirky, 3 similar sized jars doing different things. I did find it toe curlingly slow to watch.

I hope this isn't their promo as it needs to be a bit more punchy.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like the bloke from Pie in the Sky.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Is he taking coffee to relieve the constipation!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> His reaction says it all
> 
> View attachment 4282
> 
> ...


Is that not how you look when you drink espresso ?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

My daughter just asked if he was Father Christmas


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Having just watched the video and seeing he's a grumpy old git we both agreed he wasn't Father Christmas. She did say "this is boring"after about 10 seconds. I had to agree. I bet that coffee was disgusting! Rested for 30 seconds... Mmmmm lovely


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Looks like the bloke from Pie in the Sky.


Ah, the late Richard Griffiths - great actor.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

It's trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

smokeybarn said:


> It's trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist.


You just defined Ockham's razor:coffee:


----------



## Anthony Nguyen (Oct 18, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> His reaction says it all
> 
> View attachment 4282
> 
> ...


I don't think it's taste good. Coffee has to degas at least 1 day after roasting ?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I really like the idea of it and quite a bit of the design work that's gone on there. Having a single box that can roast coffee, grind coffee and brew coffee is a nice idea. *takes designer/engineer hat off*

But...

Using coffee that fresh to actually make coffee? No thanks. If you have the foresight to roast the coffee at least day earlier, then that's not really a problem. Sadly, I often don't know what I'll feel like drinking from one hour to the next.









There are a few design issues also that would be needed to make it a practical product. That said, I can see this appearing almost unchanged in certain types of expensive shops, just because of the way it looks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Is that not how you look when you drink espresso ?


Only my own, Boots, only my own:drink:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Only my own, Boots, only my own:drink:


Pulling that face ? When your drinking espresso or your "own "


----------

